# 10 Hottest Aliens in Movies



## Curt James (Apr 3, 2011)

*10 Hottest Aliens in Movies*




Let  me tell you why I love science fiction movies. For a start there are  the spacecrafts, the mysterious and diverse planets, and the rich and  intelligent plots. But also, there are the babes. Ah, the babes! How  lucky we are that the writers, directors and producers of these movies  seem hell-bent on festooning their outer-space adventures with totally  weird, totally hot alien eye candy from start to finish. It might be an  odd attraction, but attraction it is. Here we list our ten personal  favorites.

*10. Neytiri (Avatar)*




Yeah  it's weird, but she was oddly hot, and there are probably weirder  entries on the list, despite the frankly creepy implications of the "sex" scene. For your very own creepy Avatar themed bedroom fun, why not  get your girlfriend to draw some big eyes on a blue plastic bag with a  marker pen and wear it over her head. It's less damaging than being  caught watching the DVD with your pants around your ankles and 3D  glasses on.

*9. Serleena (Men in Black 2)*




Lara  Flynn Boyle???s role in Men in Black 2 was as a shape-shifting alien  queen called Serleena, and she was so hot she made the film watchable.  The ex-Twin Peaks star has done the rounds mostly on the small screen,  making MIB 2 a rare starring role for the raven-haired beauty. In our  opinion, with cans like hers she should have been allowed to play a  shape-shifting alien in every film ever to come out of Hollywood. She???d  certainly have livened up A Few Good Men.

*8. Laliari (Galaxy Quest)*




Laliari:  the only woman/thing we can think of that looks sexy with tentacles  (apart from Serleena, that is). Galaxy Quest???s Laliari, played by  Texan-born Missi Pyle, gave away her secret during a make-out scene  where she began sprouting octopus-esque appendages. Once we got over the  initial shock, it didn???t take long to warm to the idea. Just think what  she could do with those things in bed???

*7. Anna (V)*




If  aliens are meant to be so intelligent, then why do they seem to  consistently send leaders to Earth who have massive bulging foreheads,  spindly fingers and flabby green bellies? Send a leader that looks like  V???s Anna, and you???ll have the world???s leaders in the palm of your  extraterrestrial hand. There???s no way Obama and the boys could resist  succumbing to her naughty short haired sexiness!

*6. Oola (Return of the Jedi)*



​Leia???s  main hotness rival in the original Star Wars trilogy, Oola was Jabba???s  Twi???ilek dancing girl. She and her crew of palace babes entertained the  bounty hunters with their atrocious music (since digitally remastered)  and hot dancing (retained from the original). Sadly she met her demise  in a rather sudden and messy fashion as brunch for the Rancor. What a  waste.

*5. Leeloo (The Fifth Element)*



​Underrated  sci-fi epic The Fifth Element featured a ditzy, tough as hell,  red-headed alien babe as its protagonist. Played by Mila Jovovich,  Leeloo spent a satisfyingly large amount of time showing just enough  skin to get us all warmed up, and not so much that we couldn???t watch it  when we were 12.

*4. Caprica Six (Battlestar Galactica)*




Who  would have ever thought there could be a redeeming feature to the  world???s most, er, earnest sci-fi franchise? Sure, Battlestar Galactica  had its moments back in the day. But there was only so much of the same  shot of plastic models fighting in space one could take before throwing  an implement at the TV due to perilous levels of boredom. Then the new  series appeared with improved scripts and Tricia Helfer???s barely clad  space globes, and all of a sudden we were addicted again. She might  technically be a robot, but she???s certainly not made from metal, and  she???s definitely not from Earth. What???s more, there are thousands of  identical copies of her.

*3. Aayla Secura (Star Wars Episodes II and III)*




Another  hot Twi???lek from the Star Wars universe, Aayla was a Jedi Master with  blue skin and the standard bizarre head tails. Neither attribute failed  to impress in a sci-fi series which, Padme Leia aside, was remarkably  short of other-worldly eye candy. Like her other main competitor, Oola,  Aayla also enjoyed wearing various outfits which would have been more  appropriate on Tatooine than Hoth, if you catch our drift (no pun  intended!).

*2. T???Pol (Star Trek: Enterprise)*




Not  to be confused with '80s pop group T'Pau, T'Pol was a saucy Vulcan  temptress who added a whole new dimension to the old joke, Vulcanised  rubber? Spock's condom. Played by the generally smokin' Jolene Blalock,  she is technically a MILF according to her Star Trek age. Only Helen  Mirren looks as good at 65.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JfEArDctJJo

A  particular high for fans of T'Pol was the foxy knife fight seen above.  You pop your favorite Star Trek characters in an alternate dimension,  and they bare their midriffs. Whatever next?

*1. Sil (Species)*




Sil  from Species did an awful lot for the genre. Where do we even begin  with her? From a DNA splicing experiment gone wrong (don???t ask), she  escaped and grew rapidly into a hot, 20-something female whose main goal  was to have sex with as many virile males as possible. Were this to  happen in real life, and this were how all the aliens turned out, we  reckon we???d be happy to see the human race overtaken.

*Bonus Entry: Mary the three boobed prostitute (Total Recall)*




"It's  times like this I wish I had three hands!" One of the most awesome  quotes of all time, courtesy of the discovery of this Martian  prostitute's special party trick. Sheer sci-fi comedy genius. You might  have been expecting to see this lovely lady earlier, however, while she  might be from Mars, she's a mutant, not an alien. Nevertheless, for  sheer novelty value, she deserves a mention alongside these off-world  honeys!

From *10 Hottest Aliens in Movies*


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 3, 2011)

Lol I love the 3 tit chick! You could throw the midget prosty in there to!


----------



## Work IN Progress (Apr 3, 2011)

Hands down Anna from V is the sexiest. I watched that show once and she gave me a bonarific feeling.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 3, 2011)

There need to be more on the list. Where's Seven of Nine?


----------



## Curt James (Apr 3, 2011)

^ Exactly what I was thinking. 

From the character's Wiki entry: "Born human, she was assimilated by the Borg at the age of six."

So, technically, she's not an alien?

Still...


----------



## DiGiTaL (Apr 3, 2011)

Number #6 confuses me.


----------



## SFW (Apr 4, 2011)

the 3 tittied bitch from Total recall is technically a mutant and not an alien.

and i liked that alien chick from 5th element....the one that was singing opera.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Apr 4, 2011)

Se7en for the Win!


----------



## DOMS (Apr 4, 2011)

DiGiTaL said:


> Number #6 confuses me.



It's called Affirmative Action. They had to put a black woman in list. Even if she is painted green and has tentacles strapped to her head.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 4, 2011)

What the fuck

Leloo only made number5??
She should be 1 or 2.


----------



## awhites1 (Apr 4, 2011)

uhm Bullsht- lelu from 5th element doesn't count. dont care if shes an alien she has a human body. yes hot but doesn't count.

and avatar chick should have been number one, i had a weird thing after seeing that movie like 3 times. wanted to see what blue kittly lady secks would be like. just hope she had another hole besides the one in her tail


----------



## KelJu (Apr 4, 2011)

What a shitty list! Some of those aren;t even aliens. I can name 5 hotter ones from one show alone. Let me save this thread with some truly hot alien poon tang. I sumbit the alain women of Firescape:





Claudia Black as a sebacean alien on Farscape.





Again, another one from farscape. This is Gigi Edgley playing the role of the out of control  super sexy Chiana.





Again, back to Farscape with Virginia Hey as Pa'u Zotoh Zhaan. 





The Alien Marti from the movie StartTek 6 is my favorite. OMFG, she is smoking hot. Look at those eyes.


----------



## maniclion (Apr 4, 2011)

A good Klingon bitch to make your blood boil and a little rough sex....


----------



## KelJu (Apr 4, 2011)

I'd totally assfuck the big tittied duras sister.


----------



## Kathybird (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh Farscape!!!  Yeah I always liked Aeryn and Chiana.  Zhaan was weird but intriguing.

What about that green chick who was Uhura's roommate in Star Trek (2009)?


----------



## BIGBLUECHEVELLE (Apr 5, 2011)

#4 #7 and #9 pound that alien twat all day


----------



## phosphor (Apr 5, 2011)

It was very close between Anna and T' Pol. I loved 'anna' with the longer hair in Serenity (and as a high priced whore helped). However, T' Pol wins it for me. I have seen too many pics of her looking like a goddess to resist her for my vote. Hot vulcans never go out of style.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 24, 2011)

Curt James said:


> ^ Exactly what I was thinking.
> 
> From the character's Wiki entry: "Born human, she was assimilated by the Borg at the age of six."
> 
> ...


 

I was wondering what she was up to lately. Apparently this updated Mortal Kombat series will require a closer look. 

New Trailer For Mortal Kombat: Legacy Debuts!


----------



## Curt James (Apr 24, 2011)

^^^^ Very cool! Thanks for posting that news.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K8KZfnAY-t8


----------



## Imosted (Apr 25, 2011)

So the New MK is a presqual? or not related to the old one?


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 25, 2011)

I would fk any blue chick


----------



## jasjotbains (Apr 25, 2011)

Hey neytiri at no 9 !!! not fair !!


----------



## DOMS (Apr 25, 2011)

Imosted said:


> So the New MK is a presqual? or not related to the old one?



I'm betting it's a reboot.


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 10, 2011)

Mortal Kombat: Legacy Coming To DVD And Blu-Ray

*Mortal Kombat: Legacy Coming To DVD And Blu-Ray *

The hit fan fan-made web series _Motal Kombat: Legacy_ is making its way to home video release this fall and will be released in both DVD and Blu-Ray
	
 formats. 




According to *High-Def Digest* the hit web series _Mortal Kombat: Legacy_ will be released on DVD and Blu-Ray. Warner Brothers
	
 will release the nine episode mini
	
 series on November 8th later this year. It is not known what all will be included in the release as far as special features, but the Blu-Ray release will have some exclusives that the DVD will not. List price for the Blu-Ray is $19.99. 






<B itxtNodeId="92" itxtBad="1">From High-def Digest: 

In an early announcement to retailers, Warner Premiere has revealed 'Mortal Kombat: Legacy' for a Blu-ray release on November 8. 

The 9-episode series from Kevin Tancharoen ('Mortal Kombat: Rebirth') expands the mythos of the popular Mortal Kombat Video Game franchise and currently has over 12,000,000 hits on YouTube. 

Specs have yet to be revealed, but supplements include: Mortal Kombat Legacy: Fights - A look at the role Fatalities and hyper-violence play in the Mortal Kombat storytelling process. Included within the piece is a detailed exploration of the fights and stunts staged during the production of the web-series and Mortal Kombat Legacy: Fan Made - Go inside the mind of Mortal Kombat super fan Kevin Tancharoen and uncover his passion and vision that brought Mortal Kombat: Legacy to life. 

Blu-ray exclusives include: Mortal Kombat Legacy: Expanding The Netherrealm -- Multi-chapter documentary brings the Mortal Kombat universe to life; Mortal Kombat: Mysticism - Discover the powers that define the characters; Mortal Kombat: Gear - Explore all the weapons that make Mortal Kombat fighting unique.​</I></B>

Look for _Mortal Kombat: Legacy_ on Blu-Ray and DVD November 8, 2011.


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 24, 2014)

Kathybird said:


> Oh Farscape!!!  Yeah I always liked Aeryn and Chiana.  Zhaan was weird but intriguing.
> 
> What about that green chick who was Uhura's roommate in Star Trek (2009)?



The green chick has her own series called Continuum.

http://www.empireonline.com/news/story.asp?NID=40252

New Farscape TV Movie In The Works?

A couple of intriguing stories involving Sydney-based writer Justin Monjo have just been picked up by the Australian site If. One involves a new HBO series for Peter Dinklage (which we'll get to separately), and the other is potentially exciting news for Farscape fans. Monjo - one of the original Farscape writing team - has revealed he's at work on the screenplay for a new Farscape TV movie, following on several years after finale The Peacekeeper Wars.

There are no direct quotes from Monjo in If's piece, but he's paraphrased as saying that the new feature would shoot in Australia (as did the original series, produced by Hallmark for the Nine Network). Here be spoilers. Plot-wise, it would pick up the child of John Crichton and Aeryn Sun, born after a complex pregnancy at the end of the Peacekeeper Wars mini-series. D'Argo Sun-Crichton, as he was named, will be 19 in the new film.

He's been in hiding out on Earth for most of his life, since he's the target of villainous aliens, but when he's finally discovered - manifesting latent "special powers" - he rejoins his parents for more adventuring. The stars are, after all, his playground...

Post-Peacekeeper Wars there was talk of a Farscape web-series, but it never materialised and eventually became the recent comics by Keith R.A. Candido. Tor.com are under the impression that these would remain canon, so future Farscape would be targeting an extremely hardcore Farscape fanbase who not only watched the show but continued to read about it afterwards.

We're not sure that's an entirely viable idea (given Farscape's original unceremonious dumping in the face of low ratings). Neither, to be honest, would we have necessarily wished for a new Farscape to focus on Crichton and Aeryn's super-kid. And finally, it's not actually clear from If's story whether this new movie is in active development or Monjo has simply written it on spec.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 24, 2014)

That list is fucking stupid.  Caprica Six isn't an alien, and Oola is fucking gross. They missed a ton of better looking alien I'd like to fuck. Where is the Farscape cast? Where are the star-gate chicks?

I wipe my ass with this list.


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 25, 2014)




----------



## Gregzs (Apr 20, 2014)

http://io9.com/the-farscape-movie-i...utm_source=io9_facebook&utm_medium=socialflow

*The Farscape movie is officially happening.*

Back in February we brought you news that a Farscape movie was supposedly in the works. Now Rockne O'Bannon, creator and showrunner of the original series, has confirmed that the movie is, in fact, happening. 

Confirmation comes by way of TV.com:


Just a little bit of, maybe interesting, information to report. ;-p Texting me from WonderCon, a very good friend of mine (@PaulBurrows) just left the Showrunners Panel at [WonderCon]. A panel member, non other than Rockne O'Bannon, the co-creator ofWarehouse 13, Defiance, and Revolution... who was also Farscape's creator and showrunner - has indeed CONFIRMED a Farscape movie is happening. 

SpoilerTV followed up with a quote from O'Bannon establishing Justin Monjo's involvement:

"Yeah, yeah it's the worst kept secret&#133;We're far from production, but yeah, the first step is Justin [Monjo] working on a script for us. We'll keep our fingers crossed."

That's slightly different from what we heard back in February when the rumor was that Monjo had already written a script for the spinoff. Who knows what the actual status of that script is?

Here again is the summary of the reboot's reported plot, via Tor.com:


Set to follow the awesome comics written by our favorite Keith R.A. DeCandido, the film would follow John and Aeryn's son, D'Argo (or Little D, as we will always refer to him). Because their baby was exhibiting a set of interesting powers that made him a magnet for galactic villains, we find that John and Aeryn hide their son on Earth to grow up. Now the kid is 19 and ready to go into space with his parents.


----------



## Gregzs (May 8, 2014)

The cast of Aliens reunited at Calgary Expo a few weeks ago:






http://www.empireonline.com/features/aliens-colonial-marines-profiles/


----------



## raysd21 (May 8, 2014)

Not a movie but worth mentioning is Terry Farrell who played Jadzia Dax in Star Trek Deep Space Nine...


----------



## Bowden (May 8, 2014)

Anij (Donna Murphy) Star Trek Insurrection.


----------



## Curt James (May 8, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> Not a movie but worth mentioning is Terry Farrell who played Jadzia Dax in Star Trek Deep Space Nine...



Yes!


----------



## theCaptn' (May 9, 2014)

ALBOB said:


>



Green pussy!


----------



## Tbjeff (May 9, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Green pussy!



F*ck yeah.


----------

